# Business/domain name registration



## Fab (22 May 2007)

Hi,

I am looking at registering a business name to do some trading through a website. My question is who do I need to call to register the business name in Australia and then where do I need to go to register the web domain. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

*Re: Business / domain name registration*



Fab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at registering a business name to do some trading through a website. My question is who do I need to call to register the business name in Australia and then where do I need to go to register the web domain.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Depends on your state for business registration. If you're in Vic:

http://www.business.vic.gov.au/BUSVIC/STANDARD/1001/PC_50930.html

Google 'domain name registration' and you'll get several options including a comparison site.

I registered mine here:

http://www.intaserve.com/


----------



## surfingman (22 May 2007)

For domain names I use http://www.godaddy.com

The best prices i have found.... Kennas option is also a good one...

You can register a company through http://www.asic.gov.au/
And heaps of info as well.

Or if its an ABN your after http://www.ato.gov.au/businesses/content.asp?doc=/content/15772.htm


----------



## disarray (22 May 2007)

you'll need your business name registered before you can register a .com.au domain name


----------

